# droping trailing arms mounts



## lowrider_620 (Apr 14, 2004)

any one have pics of how they droped the upper trailing arms


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

here you go takes about 30 minutes to make and install them, add a small bead after bolting them in to help secure them


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

or are you refering to dropping them down to the frame near the lower arms ?


----------



## lowrider_620 (Apr 14, 2004)

i just wanna see them droped a few inches and how much does it help your pinion angle and u lock up hieght


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

here's my car up w/ 16s look at the angle, this is a 5" overall drop


----------



## Montey C (Jun 22, 2002)

excuse me sir, where is your bumper?


----------



## tufly (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Mar 14 2005, 02:01 PM
> *here's my car up w/ 16s look at the angle, this is a 5" overall drop
> [snapback]2849046[/snapback]​*


 how much did you extend the uppers. looks good


----------



## Hoppin Poop (Feb 10, 2002)

looks simple and easy, what size box tube is that?


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

i was considering doing that to my boys caprice what about adding a second bolt to make it a little more changeable?instead of welding it in?

i totally cut and relocated mine.my trailing armsare fabbed from 3/16 plate
with an extreme duty hymes joint from suacidedoorsdotcom


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Montey C_@Mar 14 2005, 03:45 PM
> *excuse me sir, where is your bumper?
> [snapback]2849867[/snapback]​*


the first picture was when i put the frame back under the car before i put the bumpers back on , 2nd picture has bumpers on it

and i have prohopper adjustable opened 2", and the small bead is just to make sure it dont move, if you like you can add another bolt but i was to lazty to drill another hole


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

thats cool homie you obviuosly do nice work. :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

thats a nice ass caprice. cant wait to get the body back on my 'house


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_620_@Mar 14 2005, 09:31 AM
> *any one have pics of how they droped the upper trailing arms
> [snapback]2848366[/snapback]​*



so what good are the adjustables trailing arms.if you just relocate the mounts it alot cheaper to do this and isnt much work..so the adjustables give u this lift in the stock locations...? they said up to an 18 inch on a g body...


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

or to correct pinion angle...


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

its to help pinon angle, if you only use the adjustable's, when your car is fully droped w/ this much lift the angle is to high and your driveline will bind up and not turn/or knock hard as hell, with the drop mounts this closes the gap and you are able to drive drop or locked

you can use your stock arms and 5" drop mounts to get this lift that i have but i only have the adjustables open to keep the bushing on the axle from ripping,


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

so you just weld these in place so they wont swing?? and do you have any pics of it with the arms installed and locked up? im thinking of doing this to my caddy.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Mar 15 2005, 09:28 AM
> *its to help pinon angle, if you only use the adjustable's, when your car is fully droped w/ this much lift the angle is to high and your driveline will bind up and not turn/or knock hard as hell, with the drop mounts this closes the gap and you are able to drive drop or locked
> 
> you can use your stock arms and 5" drop mounts to get this lift that i have but  i only have the adjustables open to keep the bushing on the axle from ripping,
> [snapback]2853113[/snapback]​*



even with a slip driveline?


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Mar 15 2005, 08:58 AM
> *so you just weld these in place so they wont swing?? and do you have any pics of it with the arms installed and locked up? im thinking of doing this to my caddy.
> [snapback]2853196[/snapback]​*


when i get my car back from the mechanic i will take pics of my car yes you weld the drop mounts strait down to line the holes up with the factory mounts Unlimited is who told me what do do so i guess i learned from the best :biggrin:


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Mar 15 2005, 10:39 AM
> *when i get my car back from the mechanic i will take pics of my car yes you weld the drop mounts strait down to line the holes up with the factory mounts Unlimited is who told me what do do so i guess i learned from the best  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2853572[/snapback]​*



cool thanks homie


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Mar 15 2005, 10:39 AM
> *even with a slip driveline?
> [snapback]2853569[/snapback]​*


even w/ slip drivelines

remember slip lines only move <-- -->

your slip drivleline will bind if you have to much pinon angle, trust me i bent mine before i made the drop mounts,


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

when my car goes up the pumkin goes up thats y im asking


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Mar 15 2005, 10:56 PM
> *when my car goes up the pumkin goes up thats y im asking
> [snapback]2856433[/snapback]​*



the more i read what i wrote its not wht im trying to say..i think my question is ..what good are the adjustable trailing arms {mounting then on the stock locations}if the bind the driveline thats what im asking...


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

if you have them in stock location they are fine adjusted out to about 2"-2.5" any more then that then you will begin to bind, now to correct this you would extend the lowers to readjust the postion of the angle, bringing the pinon back down. and if you have adjustable's opend all the way to 6" in the stock location then you would need the lowers extended to about 3-4" to have proper pinon angle


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Mar 16 2005, 01:38 AM
> *if you have them in stock location they are fine adjusted out to about 2"-2.5" any more then that then you will begin to bind, now to correct this you would extend the lowers to readjust the postion of the angle, bringing the pinon back down. and if you have adjustable's opend all the way to 6" in the stock location then you would need the lowers extended to about 3-4" to have proper pinon angle
> [snapback]2857040[/snapback]​*



ok but cylinder length also has to be a factor in his as well..i got the pinion angle but if you make the uppers like a banana bar it would move the rear end where you like it.what cylinder size we talking


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

14+

this is one style of relocation of the mounts the other is to mount them to the frame rail like what was showed by juandik, 4link setup, this is used for cars w/ higher lift as in hoppers

the bigger the cylinder the more your pinon will move from drop to lock but 18+ cylinder i would do a 4 link style cause its less movement of the pinon angle

drop mounts create a more " free floating " pinon angle, more movement from drop to lock


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

so its a preference or do you do it also to drive locked up..you need to do thius to lock up do your thing them bring it back down i dont want to ride locked..18 a long stroke people really drive that locked up...


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

We have 26inch on the cutty and drive it locked up sometimes just to blow peoples mines... NO bind in the driveshaft at all, it's all in the slip and how shortened it is that makes it different.


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Mar 16 2005, 09:33 AM
> *so its a preference or do you do it also to drive locked up..you need to do thius to lock up do your thing them bring it back down i dont want to ride locked..18 a long stroke people really drive that locked up...
> [snapback]2858163[/snapback]​*


you can rise, do your thing, drop it and roll out if you like but we like to roll locked up like this then gas hopp


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Mar 16 2005, 10:38 AM
> *We have 26inch on the cutty and drive it locked up sometimes just to blow peoples mines... NO bind in the driveshaft at all, it's all in the slip and how shortened it is that makes it different.
> [snapback]2858188[/snapback]​*



are you points also relocated on your cutty?..


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Mar 16 2005, 11:19 AM
> *you can rise, do your thing, drop it and roll out if you like but we like to roll locked up like this then gas hopp
> [snapback]2858324[/snapback]​*



damn gas hoppin thats dangerous be careful ive seen shit go bad quick....


----------



## tufly (Jun 20, 2004)

unlimited hustle would you do the same to a g body as far as the 5" drop and the 2" upper extension?


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

i am not exactly sure what a factoy legth is on the uppers 11"bolt to bolt maybe. i extended mine to 18" bolt to bolt probly with a good 61/2"drop

from the axle to a marked point on the humps down,is 2 1/2"
and the rear up at the same points is 27" i am also useing the black majic telescopic cylinder and they are working great.


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tufly_@Mar 16 2005, 06:15 PM
> *unlimited hustle would you do the same to a g body as far as the 5" drop and the 2" upper extension?
> [snapback]2860512[/snapback]​*


yes i would and yes i have.... please everyone make sure you have a fully reinforced frame before you add this much lift (16" + ) to your cars cause you will bend the frame and car


----------



## 83caddyhopper (Jan 26, 2005)

I have an 83 sedan deville with 16's so would it be best to drop the mounts or extend the uppers, and how much should i drop or extend? This is an everyday driver and I like to ride locked up so what yall think. thanks


----------



## tufly (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Mar 16 2005, 08:51 PM
> *yes i would and yes i have.... please everyone make sure you have a fully reinforced frame before you add this much lift (16" + ) to your cars cause you will bend the frame and car
> [snapback]2860619[/snapback]​*


----------



## 100% (Feb 1, 2005)

what if u do it like this?


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 100%_@Mar 18 2005, 08:22 AM
> *what if u do it like this?
> [snapback]2867911[/snapback]​*



yeah i see this alot but im sure the stabilty is not that good does he really drive that ride..thats one of roosters right...?


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 100%_@Mar 18 2005, 07:22 AM
> *what if u do it like this?
> [snapback]2867911[/snapback]​*


you can do that for a hopper but you cant do side 2 side


----------



## lowridinimpala1964 (Jan 19, 2005)

i have a quick question instead of making a new topic i have a 64' impala and i want to install the rear hydraulics but im worried about my driveline would i have a problem with it with only 12" cylinders?? if i will what can i do to make it to where i dont have a problem with it


----------



## TOPO (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Mar 15 2005, 08:28 AM
> *its to help pinon angle, if you only use the adjustable's, when your car is fully droped w/ this much lift the angle is to high and your driveline will bind up and not turn/or knock hard as hell, with the drop mounts this closes the gap and you are able to drive drop or locked
> 
> you can use your stock arms and 5" drop mounts to get this lift that i have but  i only have the adjustables open to keep the bushing on the axle from ripping,
> [snapback]2853113[/snapback]​*




:thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 100% (Feb 1, 2005)

what if u only extend the upper arms.12"factory, to 17".or whatever u need,so when u lift up ur car the arm can reach. :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERS_HUH (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Mar 16 2005, 06:51 PM
> *yes i would and yes i have.... please everyone make sure you have a fully reinforced frame before you add this much lift (16" + ) to your cars cause you will bend the frame and car
> [snapback]2860619[/snapback]​*


WITH A 5" DROP AND 2" EXTENSION, IS THERE ANYTHING YOU NEED TO DO TO THE LOWER ARMS? THANKS FOR THE HELP.


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_HUH_@Mar 18 2005, 08:17 PM
> *WITH A 5" DROP AND 2" EXTENSION, IS THERE ANYTHING YOU NEED TO DO TO THE LOWER ARMS? THANKS FOR THE HELP.
> [snapback]2871221[/snapback]​*


you can leave the lowers stock, or extend them, or use prohopper adjustable lowers ... but not modifacation is really required to the lowers unless you wish / or building a hopper to get more hieght on your hop


----------



## RAIDERS_HUH (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Mar 19 2005, 12:18 AM
> *you can leave the lowers stock, or extend them, or use prohopper adjustable lowers ... but not modifacation is really required to the lowers unless you wish / or building a hopper to get more hieght on your hop
> [snapback]2871883[/snapback]​*


I WANT MORE HEIGHT FOR HOPPING, IF I EXTEND THE LOWERS WILL THE CAR STILL LAY?


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

yes but your axle is pushed back more


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Mar 14 2005, 12:01 PM
> *here's my car up w/ 16s look at the angle, this is a 5" overall drop
> [snapback]2849046[/snapback]​*


did you still have to extend the lowers?


----------



## DOUBLE TROUBLE (Aug 10, 2004)

fuck, I am at the end of my build and this is the only thing i have to do!
Luckily the homie TRUE RIDER told me how to do this, seems like the shit works alright.

And now its time to PREP,PRIME, and PAINT.


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ridenlow71_@Mar 19 2005, 10:00 PM
> *did you still have to extend the lowers?
> [snapback]2874840[/snapback]​*


in that picture no. that is w/ stock lowers


----------



## SQUASH (Jan 16, 2003)

what should i do on an 86 cutty with 18s drop the mounts 5inches extend the uppers 2inches and the lowers four inches.will this give me height and the angle right when its lowered


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

no you should attach the upper arms to the frame near the lower arm mount


----------



## 83caddyhopper (Jan 26, 2005)

on my 83 lac would it be best to attach my upper arms to the lower arm mount ? and do I need to extend my uppers? i have 16s in the rear any help ill be thank full


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

if you move the uppers near the lower mount you should build a new arm, 16's you can go either way,drop mounts are just easier to make then relocating the mount to the frame and building new arms, but i personally like to relocate them more then the drop mounts


----------



## Montey C (Jun 22, 2002)

I'm thinking about getting telescopic cyliders so i can lay lower in the back and not busting out my back window.

I have 3 questions..

1. When dropping the lower trailing arm mounts down, that allows for a higher lockup also right? 

2. Does it make your axle swing forward for a "better" pivot point?

3. What would be the biggest cylinder you could run with doing all of the modifications stated in the whole topic...uppers, lower, driveline...


----------



## westrides (Jun 25, 2002)

i got no drop brackets on my cutty uppers i got them extended 1" and my drive shaft shortend 1" and i can pretty much lock up 16's with a small stack of coil do you think a 5" drop would help in anyway?


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Montey C_@Mar 28 2005, 04:37 PM
> *I'm thinking about getting telescopic cyliders so i can lay lower in the back and not busting out my back window.
> 
> I have 3 questions..
> ...


1.) yes
2.) yes, if you have large enough cylinders (14-16)
3.) w/ the modifactions list in the topic you can run 16's, you you want bigger cylinders then that you should relocate the upper arms to the frame near the lower arm, this will allow for bigger strokes(18-30+ )


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westrides_@Mar 28 2005, 11:53 PM
> *i got no drop brackets on my cutty uppers i got them extended 1" and my drive shaft shortend 1" and i can pretty much lock up 16's with a small stack of coil do you think a 5" drop would help in anyway?
> [snapback]2922098[/snapback]​*


to get the full lift out of your cylinders then yes

but you will need to add a slip driveline so your axle can move forward from the added lift


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westrides_@Mar 29 2005, 01:53 AM
> *i got no drop brackets on my cutty uppers i got them extended 1" and my drive shaft shortend 1" and i can pretty much lock up 16's with a small stack of coil do you think a 5" drop would help in anyway?
> [snapback]2922098[/snapback]​*


 i can tell you , your not using all of that cylinder... i have to adjust my uppers out 4in.s to get the full lock up out of 12's.. i can ride locked up like that, but i can't drop it all the way back down without adjusting them back in


----------



## layedbackluxuries (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by layedbackluxuries_@Mar 29 2005, 01:11 PM
> *i can tell you , your not using all of that cylinder... i have to adjust my uppers out 4in.s to get the full lock up out of 12's.. i can ride locked up like that, but i can't drop it all the way back down without adjusting them back in
> [snapback]2923502[/snapback]​*


 i need to get the lowers too.. seem to be the easiest way.... my lowers are maxed out in that pic.. only problem i have with extending them , is when you drop it back down the axel kicks back... how far have you guys got away with extending them and still being able to ride without tires cutting into the back of the rear fender well????


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

i've gone up to 2.25 " on the lowers on a cutty, but watch out on the 3's, comes close, depending on the lift, on a regal you can go 2.75" cause of the different rear quarter panel, but this is going extreme, you shouldnt need that much lower extendtion


----------



## westrides (Jun 25, 2002)

im only using 3 wraps of coil the back lays pretty low this is old pic when it had 14" rims


----------



## westrides (Jun 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by layedbackluxuries_@Mar 29 2005, 10:11 AM
> *i can tell you , your not using all of that cylinder... i have to adjust my uppers out 4in.s to get the full lock up out of 12's.. i can ride locked up like that, but i can't drop it all the way back down without adjusting them back in
> [snapback]2923502[/snapback]​*


i went out and measured how much travel i got and its around 12-13" so i got a few more inch's to sprare what did you do to your rear suspension other then the adjustable upers and lowers?


----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Mar 14 2005, 11:42 AM
> *here you go takes about 30 minutes to make and install them, add a small bead after bolting them in to help secure them
> [snapback]2848575[/snapback]​*


Can the car still 3 wheel with this much drop? and how about sitting three?
What size tubing is this in the red?
What kind of channel is this yellow?


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bigthangs_@Apr 1 2005, 06:43 AM
> *Can the car still 3 wheel with this much drop? and how about sitting three?
> What size tubing is this in the red?
> What kind of channel is this yellow?
> [snapback]2938492[/snapback]​*



yeah car can still post up in a 3 and it will be pretty high mine did like a 2 foot 3 wheel with 12" Cylinders with a full stack of 3 1/2 ton springs in rear i never got to take pics right now i am redoing the rear i am making new Trailing arms and new mounts


----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Mar 18 2005, 10:42 AM
> *you can do that for a hopper but you cant do side 2 side
> [snapback]2868852[/snapback]​*


Looking at it, I'd say it's possible, Use one long chain and allow the chain to slide at the mounting points on the frame brackets.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

the rear humps don't even look welded?


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

TTT im taking pics of my ride tomorrow with 5" Drop mounts and 12" cylinders you will be surprised what it can do thanks to ultimate hustle


----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Apr 4 2005, 12:53 AM
> *TTT im taking pics of my ride tomorrow with 5" Drop mounts and 12" cylinders you will be surprised what it can do thanks to ultimate hustle
> [snapback]2949930[/snapback]​*


post the pics asap


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE TROUBLE_@Mar 20 2005, 03:56 AM
> *fuck, I am at the end of my build and this is the only thing i have to do!
> Luckily the homie TRUE RIDER told me how to do this, seems like the shit works alright.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the props.. that glasshouse is gonna be tight..


On my caddy I have a monster 4 link.. works great.. but on my caprice I dropped the mouts down 4 inches.. Stock driveline 14 inch cylinders locks and lays..and I drive it every day>>>


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

Oh yea its a 1967 caprice with a pan hard bar..


----------



## 83caddyhopper (Jan 26, 2005)

hey true did you extend your upper arms with the 4" drop?


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Mar 19 2005, 01:18 AM
> *you can leave the lowers stock, or extend them, or use prohopper adjustable lowers ... but not modifacation is really required to the lowers unless you wish / or building a hopper to get more hieght on your hop
> [snapback]2871883[/snapback]​*



or you can relocate your lower mounts farther forward
so the wheel wont be all pushed back in the wheel well


----------



## finestkreations74 (May 22, 2002)

what bout on a 92 town car is it all the same too


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 83caddyhopper_@Apr 4 2005, 05:28 PM
> *hey true did you extend your upper arms with the 4" drop?
> [snapback]2952873[/snapback]​*


nope left the stock. on the caprice Right


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by true rider_@Apr 5 2005, 03:26 PM
> *nope left the stock.  on the caprice Right
> [snapback]2957659[/snapback]​*



hey bro thats your lac in your avitar correct?? i got 18" in mine right now but when i get a 3 wheel like yours(with mine basically full lock up, i be bending my brake backing plates... i have since changed to 12"s cuz i down sized the setup and have no need for that kinda lift. but jsut curiosu if you experinced this or not??


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by true rider_@Apr 5 2005, 03:26 PM
> *nope left the stock.  on the caprice Right
> [snapback]2957659[/snapback]​*



hey bro thats your lac in your avitar correct?? i got 18" in mine right now but when i get a 3 wheel like yours(with mine basically full lock up, i be bending my brake backing plates... i have since changed to 12"s cuz i down sized the setup and have no need for that kinda lift. but jsut curiosu if you experinced this or not??


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

anyone know what size tubing and channel is used for the 5 inch drop? 

thanks in advance :biggrin:


----------



## Big Blue (Dec 2, 2002)

I have got a 95 Fleetwood and I will have 12's in the rear and am woundering if any of this will help my pinion angle. What would be best to correct when locked up, or down all the way? Thanks


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Apr 5 2005, 07:15 PM
> *hey bro thats your lac in your avitar correct?? i got 18" in mine right now but when i get a 3 wheel like yours(with mine basically full lock up, i be bending my brake backing plates... i have since changed to 12"s cuz i down sized the setup and have no need for that kinda lift. but jsut curiosu if you experinced this or not??
> [snapback]2958693[/snapback]​*



ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT THE REAR BRAKE LINE? IF SO I GOT A LONGER BRAKE LINE PLUS MY WHOLE REAR SUSPENSON HAS BEEN CHANGED..  MY CAR WAS BUILT TO BE A HOPPER..


----------



## 83caddyhopper (Jan 26, 2005)

no true I was wondering about the lac. I have a 83 that I have just built some adj. uppers for so now do I need to drop the mounts? I have 16s in the rear.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by true rider_@Apr 7 2005, 07:38 AM
> *ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT THE REAR BRAKE LINE? IF SO I GOT A LONGER BRAKE LINE PLUS MY WHOLE REAR SUSPENSON HAS BEEN CHANGED..  MY CAR WAS BUILT TO BE A HOPPER..
> [snapback]2966730[/snapback]​*



no im not talking about the brake line, im talkin about the brake backing plate on your rear axle, i get so much lean that my frame hits the back of the backin plate bending it, but ive since fixexd the problem so....


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

i dropped the whole mount ... check out caddy frame under post your rides...


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

so on a 87 cutlass i wouldn't need to extend my lowers if i did the 5" drop with a 2" extension on my uppers??


----------



## str8pimpinbox (Apr 18, 2005)

i kind of understand all this i'm knew to this so can someone help me out. i want a nice 3 wheel but i still want to clown around hoppin should i get 14 or 16 and do i really need to drop or lift any mounts??


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

ttt

this shit aint over..... :biggrin:


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

Do these drops still allow the car to lay down low? Or will it sit that much higher?


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

Anyone else got pictures?


----------



## switches and thangs (Jun 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## HighProCam (Mar 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Apr 3 2005, 09:53 PM~2949930
> *TTT im taking pics of my ride tomorrow with 5" Drop mounts and 12" cylinders you will be surprised what it can do thanks to ultimate hustle
> *



TTT


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HighProCam_@Aug 28 2005, 09:17 PM~3710444
> *TTT
> *


i need a cam when i get another one i will the other one fucked up :angry:


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr_@May 2 2005, 09:18 AM~3084055
> *Do these drops still allow the car to lay down low? Or will it sit that much higher?
> *


but yeah the drop mounts allow it to still drop depending on your car but on my caprice it lets it drag ass and it locks up pretty high and is drivable :biggrin:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

you dont want it to low because if your pout of town and your shit breaks you cant get home so im pretty low but not all the way...


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

TTT


----------



## LOWLAC91 (Oct 19, 2002)

can you still 3 wheel pretty good with the lower trailing arm mounts


----------



## tufly (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWLAC91_@Sep 5 2005, 03:42 PM~3756371
> *can you still 3 wheel pretty good with the lower trailing arm mounts
> *



after seeing unlimtedhustle car i lowered my uppers i have a higher lockup in the back and my 3 wheel is mad  i'd say if you lower your upper mounts u will want to get slip driveshaft for sure


----------



## LOWLAC91 (Oct 19, 2002)

cool thanx bro


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

slip drivelines are a must if you are gonna put drop mounts on, and yes the 3 wheels are alot better and yes the cars can lay all the way if you wish


----------



## switches and thangs (Jun 11, 2005)

If i was 2 put a 5" drop what size slip and where on the drive shaft should i put it and if can c a pic of the drive shaft


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

it depends on the amount of lift and the postion of the axle when the car is all the way down, i put the slip on the rearend side of the driveline


----------



## switches and thangs (Jun 11, 2005)

THANKS


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

Can Someone Explain what's the purpose of these drop Mounts(circled) I know about the ones for the Rear trailling Arms, but these???????? I saw this on another post.


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

same thing. to gain more lift out of the car and still sit at normal height


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

those are for the rear trailing arms too one sets the uppers -which happen to be closer to the ground it that pi-,the other set are the lowers which are the highest in the pic.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

Thanks, i just never seen it done that way.


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERS_HUH_@Mar 19 2005, 02:17 PM~2871221
> *WITH A 5" DROP AND 2" EXTENSION, IS THERE ANYTHING YOU NEED TO DO TO THE LOWER ARMS? THANKS FOR THE HELP.
> *


how many inches do you shorten the driveline?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

good topic,i wanna get mine done soon anyone got more tips about this....does drive shaft need shorten?


----------



## FIRME4LIFE (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## tufly (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FIRME4LIFE_@Feb 1 2006, 09:53 AM~4749753
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)

i have a 81 buick regal ,i have 14 if i do an 5 drop and add 2 on the uppers do i leave the lower stock or do i extended them ? how huch ?do i have to cut the drive line ? can u help? thank you


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Apr 9 2005, 10:13 PM~2976604
> *i dropped the whole mount ... check out caddy frame under post your rides...
> *


damn j , lets tell the world :angry:


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2006)

here`s my shit!


----------



## lowered_impression (Dec 3, 2005)

great topic! Has anyoner actually made them as a true bolt in? pics? I don't wnat tto weld mine in.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:biggrin: fuck that drop them down to the frame rails :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

:biggrin: fuck that drop them down to the frame rails :biggrin:


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowered_impression_@Mar 22 2006, 10:02 PM~5102360
> *great topic! Has anyoner actually made them as a true bolt in? pics? I don't wnat tto weld mine in.
> *


Here is a pair that I just did.


----------



## skanlesscc (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 22 2006, 09:59 PM~5103051
> *:biggrin: fuck that drop them down to the frame rails :biggrin:
> *


nice :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by S10lifted_@Mar 23 2006, 08:49 AM~5104308
> *Here is a pair that I just did.
> *


 :biggrin: Super nice. :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

go anymore than 2.5'' on the upper mounts , with not moving the lowers ,,, it wont lay down low , drive shaft binds at the rearend .......


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 23 2006, 11:37 AM~5105002
> *go anymore than 2.5'' on the upper mounts , with not moving the lowers ,,, it wont lay down low , drive shaft binds at the rearend .......
> *


Even with a slip yoke? :dunno:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Mar 23 2006, 09:39 AM~5105016
> *Even with a slip yoke? :dunno:
> *


slip yoke only helps when the driveshaft is too short and pushes the tranny,your pinion angle has nothing to do with that,when you dont drop the lowers and drop the uppers too much when you lay low it will pull the drieshaft down causing a bind


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 23 2006, 09:31 PM~5106075
> *slip yoke only helps when the driveshaft is too short and pushes the tranny,your pinion angle has nothing to do with that,when you dont drop the lowers and drop the uppers too much when you lay low it will pull the drieshaft down causing a bind
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 23 2006, 03:31 PM~5106075
> *slip yoke only helps when the driveshaft is too short and pushes the tranny,your pinion angle has nothing to do with that,when you dont drop the lowers and drop the uppers too much when you lay low it will pull the drieshaft down causing a bind
> *


i must have gotten luck cause my cr drives both ways up and down.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Mar 23 2006, 09:22 PM~5109162
> *i must have gotten luck cause my cr drives both ways up and down.
> *


yea but how did you do your uppers? i drive fully locked and slammed


----------



## LocoMC85SS (Aug 15, 2005)

what type of extension and drop would yall recommend for some 20's wit full 4 ton stack in back


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LocoMC85SS_@Mar 24 2006, 12:01 PM~5112305
> *what type of extension and drop would yall recommend for some 20's wit full 4 ton stack in back
> *


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoMC85SS_@Mar 24 2006, 10:01 AM~5112305
> *what type of extension and drop would yall recommend for some 20's wit full 4 ton stack in back
> *


dam a 20 with fullstack is alot of lift,i would run a custom 4 link


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 24 2006, 11:31 AM~5111771
> *yea but how did you do your uppers? i drive fully locked and slammed
> *


what size cylinders you use?

mine are 29" of travle i think..my suspention has 26 inches of travle


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Mar 25 2006, 08:27 PM~5120132
> *what size cylinders you use?
> 
> mine are 29" of travle i think..my suspention has 26 inches of travle
> *


dam yea that is alot of travel to have it ride smooth in up and down position.


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ (Nov 11, 2003)

tttbeen looking for this topic uffin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 25 2006, 09:57 PM~5120514
> *dam yea that is alot of travel to have it ride smooth in up and down position.
> *


 :0


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Jun 27 2006, 04:42 PM~5678424
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :around:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:0


----------



## wannahop (Apr 12, 2006)

When running a telescopic driveshaft on a one piece driveshaft what keeps the front from pulling out of the transmission ? I've only used a telescopic on a 62 Impala, which has a 2 piece shaft with carrier bearing to hold it in the trans. I'm looking to do this on my boys 95 Towncar and my concern is it pulling out when lowering the car.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wannahop_@Jun 27 2006, 06:50 PM~5679329
> *When running a telescopic driveshaft on a one piece driveshaft what keeps the front from pulling out of the transmission ? I've only used a telescopic on a 62 Impala, which has a 2 piece shaft with carrier bearing to hold it in the trans. I'm looking to do this on my boys 95 Towncar and my concern is it pulling out when lowering the car.
> *


blakc magic's slip has a spring on the slip.ive ran mie with no spring and it doesnt slip out YET


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

tell him jap


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

my driveline is still stock, no problems


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Jun 27 2006, 07:03 PM~5679403
> *my driveline is still stock, no problems
> *


yea but you moved your dif. back huh? i had it liek that on my regal before


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Jun 27 2006, 03:42 PM~5678424
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


but my wheels base is the same locked up as factory, i build hoppers not see/ saws


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

when you move your pinion point forward its called cheating, its as bad as adding weight


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

:dunno: were is jap measuring his wheel base. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Jun 27 2006, 07:06 PM~5679426
> *when you move your pinion point forward its called cheating, its as bad as adding weight
> *


what you know bou ttucking your tail between your legs? :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

umm you lost me there bro


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Mar 24 2006, 09:22 PM~5115380
> *dam a 20 with fullstack is alot of lift,i would run a custom 4 link
> *


hey japs..this sound familiar??japs where ya at????? :uh:


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

. :0


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Jun 27 2006, 07:16 PM~5679450
> *umm you lost me there bro
> *


those cars with stock lowers,tucking them differentials under the car...looks like a dog with its tail tucked :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Jun 27 2006, 07:19 PM~5679471
> *hey japs..this sound familiar??japs where ya at????? :uh:
> *


im sitting on my leather chair sippin some coronas..where you at? :biggrin:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

at the damn shop waiting on your ass to get here to help me lower these damn rear trailing arms.. :uh:


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Jun 27 2006, 08:18 PM~5679792
> *at the damn shop waiting on your ass to get here to help me lower these damn rear trailing arms.. :uh:
> *


ahhh grasshopper.your time will come.


----------



## wannahop (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jun 27 2006, 07:00 PM~5679383
> *blakc magic's slip has a spring on the slip.ive ran mie with no spring and it doesnt slip out YET
> *


Man I've been scratching my head for a while now about that and its that simple. Well at least I know what it takes now. Thanks Jap.


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Mar 29 2005, 12:07 PM~2923488
> *1.) yes
> 2.) yes, if you have large enough cylinders (14-16)
> 3.) w/ the modifactions list in the topic you can run 16's, you you want bigger cylinders then that you should relocate the upper arms to the frame near the lower arm, this will allow for bigger strokes(18-30+ )
> *


will this work on a caddy too


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

do you measure from the bolts down, you know like 5" in between bolts.
and what size square tubing are you guys using for the drop mounts?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Jun 28 2006, 09:44 AM~5682444
> *do you measure from the bolts down, you know like 5" in between bolts.
> and what size square tubing are you guys using for the drop mounts?
> *


2x2x1/4


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jun 28 2006, 02:00 PM~5683337
> *2x2x1/4
> *


when i made my drop mounts i added a section of 1\4 on each side of the mount were it bolted to the frame so it was wide enough


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Jun 28 2006, 12:28 PM~5683403
> *when i made my drop mounts i added a section of 1\4 on each side of the mount were it bolted to the frame so it was wide enough
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jun 28 2006, 04:12 PM~5684111
> *:thumbsup:
> *


hows that drop top comin along?


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Jun 28 2006, 02:43 PM~5684205
> *hows that drop top comin along?
> *


its there collecting dust.topless of course :biggrin:


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jun 28 2006, 02:00 PM~5683337
> *2x2x1/4
> *


cool thanks playa but from where do you begin to measure the 5"?
do you sta\rt from the fatory bolts to the new bolts?


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

From center of bolt hole to center of bolt hole.

I used 2 1/2" box for mine.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S10lifted_@Jun 29 2006, 06:22 AM~5687332
> *From center of bolt hole to center of bolt hole.
> 
> I used 2 1/2" box for mine.
> *


yep 2.5 is the fit you want, you will not need to add 1/4 plate to each side, :thumbsup:


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Jun 29 2006, 08:47 AM~5687405
> *yep 2.5 is the fit you want,  you will not need to add 1/4 plate to each side,  :thumbsup:
> *


1/4" plate where?


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

i am assuming it is the 2 plates on the sides of the box?.........


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

he probably just cranked that shit tight and it pulled the side brackets in, then tack welded it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Jun 29 2006, 07:29 AM~5687542
> *1/4" plate where?
> 
> 
> ...


might want to measure again, it looks like 2 inch flatt bar and 2.5 inch tubing


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

cool so the mounts are needed to be welded so they won't move up and down right?


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2006)

yep weld them solid, its just as easy to just fab new mounts though rather than just using that drop peice.


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Jun 29 2006, 11:21 AM~5688064
> *yep weld them solid, its just as easy to just fab new mounts though rather than just using that drop peice.
> *


Good enough playa once again thank you.
so from the bolt 5" down. then make a new hole for the bolt uh?
Good Looks


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Jun 29 2006, 07:58 AM~5687627
> *he probably just cranked that shit tight and it pulled the side brackets in, then tack welded it.
> *


 :biggrin: exactly what i did,and yes weld it in place if not your diferential will shift around


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

still got a few things to do before putting them in but.....


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HiLow_@Jun 30 2006, 12:49 AM~5692495
> *still got a few things to do before putting them in but.....
> 
> 
> ...


looks like more than 5" to me


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

5 1/16 from holes centers


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Jun 29 2006, 06:47 AM~5687405
> *yep 2.5 is the fit you want,  you will not need to add 1/4 plate to each side,  :thumbsup:
> *


2.5??? i used a piece of 2x2 then welded a piece of 3/8's on and it fits snug? caprices must be different?


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

Actually i was just lookin at mine, and with the stock uppers they fit in nicely and have room to play. But with the adjustables they are pretty tight and 2.5 box looks like it might work a bit better. But with the 2 3/8 inch width it is very snug fitting into the original mount. Do you guys really have to hammer the drop mounts in when you use 2.5 box. I think im gonna try and make some out of 2.5 box and see which one works better before i weld them in


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HiLow_@Jul 1 2006, 01:06 AM~5697666
> *Actually i was just lookin at mine, and with the stock uppers they fit in nicely and have room to play. But with the adjustables they are pretty tight and 2.5 box looks like it might work a bit better. But with the 2 3/8 inch width it is very snug fitting into the original mount. Do you guys really have to hammer the drop mounts in when you use 2.5 box. I think im gonna try and make some out of 2.5 box and see which one works better before i weld them in
> *


i used 2x2 tube the welded a piese of 1\4inch on each side .my stock uppers i had to grind down the bushing to fit them in butt the prohopper adjustables fit perfect


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Jul 1 2006, 08:01 AM~5698553
> *i used 2x2 tube the welded a piese of 1\4inch on each side .my stock uppers i had to grind down the bushing to fit them in butt the prohopper adjustables fit perfect
> *


2 inch tubing + 2 peices of 1/4 = 2.5 inches


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

Ok i mocked my rearend up today because you guys are making me neverous about welding these mounts in. So here it is. The adjustables are at the minimum length which was 1/2 an inch longer than stock. The pinion angle seems to get worse as it gets higher but seems alot better than stock.. when dropped it is almost perfect. This is as high as i could jack the car up, it looks like it could get alot more lift, but as is the bumper is 31 inches off the ground. The pictures seem to make the pinion angle look a little worse, ill see if i can get some better pictures.


----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)




----------



## HiLow (Dec 31, 2001)

I was able to jack it up 4 more inches, bumper is now at 35" and it seems to still have play. The Pinion has also gotten better so i think like unlimitedhustle said its the worst just above stock height


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

thats right, roll dumped out or 3/4 to full lock out, half ways is to hard on the angle


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

ttt. for more info. i just got done reading start to finish.

i am experiencing the same problems as hilow w my pinion angle only on a 94 fleet. 

sadly, i made the mistake of shortening my driveshaft 1 inch before giving the necessary attention to what was happening w the pinion angle. so i have found myself in a fucked spot.

my car has a 4 1/4 drop on the upper trailing arm mounts w the new lower holes moved another 1/2inch toward the back of the car. 10inch strokes in the rear (i now realize that shortening the driveshaft was totally unness).

anyway...

the car rolls freely in neutral both forward and back, however, when in drive, the drive shafts vibrates like a bastard once the car lifts up past the half way point of travel on the rear strokes, say 6inches.

am i dealing with a problem w the pinion angle exclusively, or may there be other problems with my suspension geometry that i am over looking.

FOR ALL SAKES. LETS FIGURE OUT THE BLUEPRINT TO MAKE ALL OUR SHIT RUN TIGHT.

thanks.

j.


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

How bad is the pinion angle when you have the car at that height. Try raising the car a little more and see if that corrects the problem.
What made you drop the arms when your running 10's? Plan on upgrading later?


----------



## SELF MADE (Jun 20, 2004)

yeah, its my own damn fault for not reading up. i did,'t realize that 10's would be totally problem free, and its what i had laying aroud. i put the drop mounts in so that i could upgrade in the future, i just didn't think it was gonna throw out the pinion angle so far right off the top.

j.


----------



## CadilacSmiff (Aug 9, 2005)

I got a 87 Cadillac (rwd) with 12" clyinders. Would I need to drop the top mounts or run adjustable trailing arms? If drop the mounts how much?


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CadilacSmiff_@Aug 8 2006, 08:30 PM~5927946
> *I got a 87 Cadillac (rwd) with 12" clyinders. Would I need to drop the top mounts or run adjustable trailing arms? If drop the mounts how much?
> *


Drop the uppers 2.5" and get the adjustables.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2006)

i have these for-salethere a 5 inch drop


http://img216.imageshack.us/img216/3048/aa...rsalere1fi8.jpg


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SELF MADE_@Aug 7 2006, 02:04 AM~5916318
> *ttt. for more info. i just got done reading start to finish.
> 
> i am experiencing the same problems as hilow w my pinion angle only on a 94 fleet.
> ...


with 10's your gonna have problems. use stock length arms and make sure you driveline is balanced


----------



## CadilacSmiff (Aug 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S10lifted_@Aug 9 2006, 07:19 AM~5931498
> *Drop the uppers 2.5" and get the adjustables.
> *


How far should I adjust them out?


----------



## biglucke (Jun 9, 2006)

some good info on here, ive seen people asking about this so i figured id give it a bump


----------



## biglucke (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 23 2006, 11:37 AM~5105002
> *go anymore than 2.5'' on the upper mounts , with not moving the lowers ,,, it wont lay down low , drive shaft binds at the rearend .......
> *


is this true? i didnt see the lower droped on ulimited hustles caprice & it lays  

reson im asking im doing 16s on my big body & working on the frame now, so i want some input on drop uppers & lowers, just uppers or QUE? i got some adjustables comin from BM for the uppers :biggrin:


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

i just bought the adjustable arms for my 79 buick regal, i was told that i should extend the uppers 1" past the stock uppers length and shorten the driveline 1". is this correct, or what would be better to achieve this:

a higher three wheel and high lock up, but preserve my low.


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by biglucke_@Jan 24 2007, 07:36 PM~7075587
> *is this true? i didnt see the lower droped on ulimited hustles caprice & it lays
> 
> reson im asking im doing 16s on my big body & working on the frame now, so i want some input on drop uppers & lowers, just uppers or QUE? i got some adjustables comin from BM for the uppers :biggrin:
> *


On that Big Body, drop the upper mounts down to the frame & move your lowers forward.  
Then, you can put 20"+ back there if you want. :biggrin:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by biglucke_@Jan 24 2007, 07:36 PM~7075587
> *is this true? i didnt see the lower droped on ulimited hustles caprice & it lays
> 
> reson im asking im doing 16s on my big body & working on the frame now, so i want some input on drop uppers & lowers, just uppers or QUE? i got some adjustables comin from BM for the uppers :biggrin:
> *


Damn server :angry:


----------



## 64sure (Nov 2, 2005)

for impala 60-64 to add longer cylinders 14 -20 do you have to move trailing arms extend ? :dunno:


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)




----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## 64sure (Nov 2, 2005)

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## single_pump (Jan 31, 2007)

ill post some pics of my caddy with dropped arms in the rear running 14" strokes


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64sure_@Feb 23 2007, 01:41 AM~7333335
> *for impala 60-64 to add longer cylinders 14 -20 do you have to move trailing arms extend ?    :dunno:
> *


60-64 you'll need a wishbone and longer lowers 16's and above


----------



## biglucke (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Feb 23 2007, 12:19 AM~7332221
> *On that Big Body, drop the upper mounts down to the frame & move your lowers forward.
> Then, you can put 20"+ back there if you want.  :biggrin:
> *


thanks for a answer but i wanna keep my front bumper on :0 
dont you got your bigbody chained with 20" strokes?

all i need to know with 16" strokes on my bigbody, do i need to drop the lowers with the uppers  
i got adjustable uppers, slip yolk & doing my frame now, i plan on dropping my uppers 4-5"s just wanna know if my drivline will bind at the rearend like homboy said?
some help would be greatly apreciated & save me some time :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

layed out,2 clicks up your fine, jump on the freeway if you want
3/4- full lock up , same thing
Half way is the worst spot on the driveline - 35mph and under only


----------



## biglucke (Jun 9, 2006)

thanks homie good lookin out :thumbsup:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by biglucke_@Feb 25 2007, 12:39 PM~7347295
> *thanks for a answer but i wanna keep my front bumper on :0
> dont you got your bigbody chained with 20" strokes?
> 
> ...


Yeah, I have them chained at about 20" (not exact). You can do it & leave the bumper on homie. Theres ways around that.  
Thats cool though. I know thats not for everyone.
Since you have the adjustable uppers, you'll be able to play w/ some angles and get an acceptable "point".
On my hopper, it vibrates about the 25-30mph range.


----------



## 64sure (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Feb 24 2007, 10:52 AM~7342098
> *60-64 you'll need a wishbone and longer lowers 16's and above
> *


thanx


----------



## biglucke (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Feb 26 2007, 12:56 AM~7352268
> *Yeah, I have them chained at about 20" (not exact). You can do it & leave the bumper on homie. Theres ways around that.
> Thats cool though. I know thats not for everyone.
> Since you have the adjustable uppers, you'll be able to play w/ some angles and get an acceptable "point".
> ...


did you do the spindle swap on yours? if you dont wanna answer pm me :biggrin:


----------



## biglucke (Jun 9, 2006)

I figured i'd bump this topic because ive seen 3 threads asking the same question...theres some good info here..............

IF YOU READ IT! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## northwestG (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Mar 16 2005, 01:38 AM~2857040
> *if you have them in stock location they are fine adjusted out to about 2"-2.5" any more then that then you will begin to bind, now to correct this you would extend the lowers to readjust the postion of the angle, bringing the pinon back down. and if you have adjustable's opend all the way to 6" in the stock location then you would need the lowers extended to about 3-4" to have proper pinon angle
> *



so which is better to have both lowers and uppers extended or to drop the mounts and WHY?


----------



## ElKr0nic0 (Sep 27, 2006)

im gonna be wrapping a cutlass frame, to run 14z should i drop the mounts or extend the upper trailing arms etc..... its gonna be a street hopper


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

seems liek a lot of people say drop the upper mounts 5"

is that about right?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## juiced_64 (Jan 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Feb 24 2007, 10:52 AM~7342098
> *60-64 you'll need a wishbone and longer lowers 16's and above
> *


Don't black magic sell


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

check this link out. i put what i did to build my old ones. remember the measurements were for a lincoln tc.


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=331870&hl=


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jun 15 2007, 06:32 PM~8112986
> *check this link out. i put what i did to build my old ones. remember the measurements were for a lincoln tc.
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=331870&hl=
> *


should be perfect for me =]


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

Good shit . :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Mar 15 2005, 10:58 AM~2853196
> *so you just weld these in place so they wont swing?? and do you have any pics of it with the arms installed and locked up? im thinking of doing this to my caddy.
> *




:0


----------



## latinxs (Jun 15, 2007)

How much of a drop woud i have to do for a 83 olds???


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

all you need are between 4 and 5 inches for a good noticable drop. that is effective this works with most vehicles too unlees you are building a radical hopper than that changes everything of what you are doing. :biggrin: 
good luck homie.


----------



## ElKr0nic0 (Sep 27, 2006)

good info thanks everyone :thumbsup:


----------



## single_pump (Jan 31, 2007)

please answer my question please.

i have a 1984 caddy with 12" strokes in the back. i want to be able to clear the rear tire when i fully lock up the rear. lke when i lock up the rear if had a fender skirt on you would see the complete rear rim plus tire. do i have to run drop mpunt to do that? also do i have to extend the/customize the lower arms also? i dont care if the car dosent lay,thats not the problem, its just when i lock it up i wanna show all that chrome under their......


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by single_pump_@Feb 24 2007, 11:39 AM~7342056
> *ill post some pics of my caddy with dropped arms in the rear running 14" strokes
> *


What happened to the pics I wanna see ? :0


----------



## single_pump (Jan 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Worm_@Jul 8 2007, 11:03 PM~8263662
> *What happened to the pics I wanna see ?  :0
> *


well the guy that had my car closed his shop on me. so that never happened. so im back too the drawing board.


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

To The Top for good info. Its helped me understand alot.

Too bad I'm building a Blazer and there is no such thing as dropping mounts.... I've been going out and just staring at a bare frame for the last 3 days trying to get it figured out. The only thing thats gonna save me is adjustable uppers AND lowers


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by single_pump_@Jul 9 2007, 12:58 AM~8263627
> *please answer my question please.
> 
> i have a 1984 caddy with 12" strokes in the back. i want to be able to clear the rear tire when i fully lock up the rear. lke when i lock up the rear if had a fender skirt on you would see the complete rear rim plus tire. do i have to run drop mpunt to do that? also do i have to extend the/customize the lower arms also? i dont care if the car dosent lay,thats not the problem, its just when i lock it up i wanna show all that chrome under their......
> *


If your lay the rear out as low as you can get it you will get a full lock out on your cylinders. If you don't plan on sitting it that low then you may be able to get away with just extending your upper trailing arms an 1" or less. My Bonneville lays on the bump stops in the rear and I get a full lock out of my 12" cylinders, mine is coil under though.


----------



## single_pump (Jan 31, 2007)

so lets some this up...
i have a 1984 caddy coupe.
i have 14" strokes in the rear. i want to drop the upper mounts 5".
i read in this topic, if you lower the mounts 5" your going to have to make the lower trailing arms longer also. im woundering if you have the adjustible lower triling arms from pro hopper etc will that fix the problem? i want to put the car in the shop next friday and i want too have the parts all layed out to complete the job. if some could help me out that would be great......

ALSO WOULD THIS WORK WITH 12" STROKES? AND WHAT IF YOU ONLY DROP THE UPPER MOUNTS 2.5" WOULD THAT MAKE A DIFFERENCE?


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by single_pump_@Oct 13 2007, 07:45 PM~8994085
> *so lets some this up...
> i have a 1984 caddy coupe.
> i have 14" strokes in the rear. i want to drop the upper mounts 5".
> ...


You can drop the uppers 5" and extend them without doing anythign to the lowers. The only time you*must* extend the lowers is if you drop the lower mounts as well. If you drop the lowers and don't extend your arms then your wheel won't be centered in the wheel well. Check out the drop mount pics topic and you can see what the differences are.


----------



## single_pump (Jan 31, 2007)

thanks alot s10, im going to knock this out with pics soon.


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S10lifted_@Oct 13 2007, 08:59 PM~8994465
> *You can drop the uppers 5" and extend them without doing anythign to the lowers.  The only time youmust extend the lowers is if you drop the lower mounts as well.  If you drop the lowers and don't extend your arms then your wheel won't be centered in the wheel well.  Check out the drop mount pics topic and you can see what the differences are.
> *


that goes for g body as well right??


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Jun 14 2007, 04:25 PM~8105570
> *seems liek a lot of people say drop the upper mounts 5"
> 
> is that about right?
> *


It won't lay for shit if you do that. I have did then all different lengths and if you are running 14 inch cylinders 3" drop works just fine. If you know what you are doing you can make it DRIVE fully laid and locked up. If you have never did this don't give advice to people on how to do it.


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

Ok I got 16's on my caddy and I bought 5" drops and adjustable uppers. Will it lay all the way out when I weld the drop mounts in? If not what do I gotta do to make it do so.


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Nov 17 2007, 10:09 PM~9250903
> *It won't lay for shit if you do that. I have did then all different lengths and if you are running 14 inch cylinders 3" drop works just fine. If you know what you are doing you can make it DRIVE fully laid and locked up. If you have never did this don't give advice to people on how to do it.
> *


not trying to make an argument but my homie has 5 inch drops on a caprice with 14 s lays and drives if it is true what u are saying i am fucked caused i dropped mines 5 inches on my elco this drop mount thing is a fucking headache but its worth it for the lock up everyone has their on way of mounting them up


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodpimpin_@Nov 18 2007, 12:24 AM~9250960
> *Ok I got 16's on my caddy and I bought 5" drops and adjustable uppers.  Will it lay all the way out  when I weld the drop mounts in? If not what do I gotta do to make it do so.
> *


You will lose a little bit of the drop not much though.


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Nov 18 2007, 12:09 AM~9250903
> *It won't lay for shit if you do that. I have did then all different lengths and if you are running 14 inch cylinders 3" drop works just fine. If you know what you are doing you can make it DRIVE fully laid and locked up. If you have never did this don't give advice to people on how to do it.
> *


I kinda disagree. You will lose a little bit of the drop but, not that much.


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Nov 18 2007, 12:09 AM~9250903
> *It won't lay for shit if you do that. I have did then all different lengths and if you are running 14 inch cylinders 3" drop works just fine. If you know what you are doing you can make it DRIVE fully laid and locked up. If you have never did this don't give advice to people on how to do it.
> *


that goes for g bodys?


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by illholla_@Nov 18 2007, 07:34 PM~9254593
> *that goes for g bodys?
> *


This is a g-body with the uppers dropped 4.5". Not a very good pic but, you can see how low the rear is. I will post a full pic when I get home.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

i didnt lose any of my drop when i installed my 5" mounts......the car lays and locks out with 14" cyls


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by single_pump_@Feb 24 2007, 12:39 PM~7342056
> *ill post some pics of my caddy with dropped arms in the rear running 14" strokes
> *








................waiting...................still waitin..................... :biggrin:


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S10lifted_@Nov 19 2007, 01:31 AM~9257096
> *This is a g-body with the uppers dropped 4.5".  Not a very good pic but, you can see how low the rear is.  I will post a full pic when I get home.
> 
> 
> ...



thanks homie 

i got one more question if i go with the 5'' drop does it give me more lift than if i did a 3 '' whats the height diffrents locked up?


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by illholla_@Nov 19 2007, 02:54 PM~9259804
> *thanks homie
> 
> i got one more question if i go with the 5'' drop does it give me more lift than if i did a 3 ''    whats the height diffrents locked up?
> *


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

good topic


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

bump for good reading


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

anybody have a step by step on how to do this with gbodys


----------



## biglewy805 (Mar 13, 2007)

X2 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

i had to bump this i learned some things and i t seem to be a issue on this board at this time...
TTT


----------



## B_BORGERDING (Apr 15, 2007)

Can someone make me some drop mounts for my g-body?

Get at me!!!!!


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B_BORGERDING_@Dec 29 2007, 01:00 PM~9557931
> *Can someone make me some drop mounts for my g-body?
> 
> Get at me!!!!!
> *


get at S10LIFTED he made mine......


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodpimpin_@Dec 29 2007, 11:04 AM~9557945
> *get at S10LIFTED he made mine......
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## zc_delacruz (Sep 13, 2007)

Well then jus drop the uppers if you're puttin in 14 inch cylinders huh or am I wrong?? I kind of jus skimmed through the 13 pages of this haha and that's what I got from it.


----------



## zc_delacruz (Sep 13, 2007)

:uh: Oh yeah so is it 5 inches or 2.25?? I got confused on da numberz :uh: :twak:


----------



## B_BORGERDING (Apr 15, 2007)

How long should my drop mounts be? 4-5 inches? For my G-body.

I'm getting the Adjustable uppers soon too.

I'm running 16" cylinders chained. So I don't get the full lock up. But I do get the full lock up on one side when I 3 wheel.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by B_BORGERDING_@Jan 6 2008, 12:17 PM~9620291
> *How long should my drop mounts be? 4-5 inches? For my G-body.
> 
> I'm getting the Adjustable uppers soon too.
> ...


ALL YOU NEED TO DO IS EXTEND THOSE ADJUSTABLE UPPERS OUT TO 1 INCH LONGER THEN STOCK LENGTH
no need to drop the upper mounts and you can still ride pretty high


----------



## B_BORGERDING (Apr 15, 2007)

^I'm looking to 3 wheel without any binding w/16" cylinders in my Cutlass!


----------



## trunkgotknock (Aug 17, 2007)

82 deville with 2 ton pre cuts and 12 inch cilinders i want it to be able to drive locked up wat do i need drop mounts and adjustables dont mind if it looses some drop realy like how cars look locked up oh yea wen im locked up n driving she shakes like a crack head any help is greatly appreciated sorry for crappy spelling


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

i would get or make some adjustables and extend them an inch. it will put your pinion angle in a better position


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

has any one tried mounting the drop mounts on the rearend? will that still work?


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Feb 19 2008, 07:42 AM~9977494
> *has any one tried mounting the drop mounts on the rearend? will that still work?
> *


i guess it would work if you weld it into the trailing arm but then you will lose how you lay beacause it takes up more space over your axle. so i wouldn't do that


----------



## jgcustomz (Dec 4, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MNHOPPER (Mar 23, 2007)

?iput 5 inch drops in and dropthe lowers and pushed them back2 and iget full lock up but it will not pause 3 anymore help


----------



## MNHOPPER (Mar 23, 2007)

ttmft


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

i put 5" drop mounts in my regal and now my uppers bash onto the diff housing at full drop LOL - i want it to go lower too ha haaaa

Hey MNHopper, you in street sweepaz right ? say hi to Kev for me ;O)


----------



## djslim (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_620_@Mar 14 2005, 07:31 AM~2848366
> *any one have pics of how they droped the upper trailing arms
> *


Dont drop them shot the uppers out to the frame rail....


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MNHOPPER_@Mar 9 2008, 09:48 PM~10130682
> *?iput 5 inch drops in and dropthe lowers and pushed them back2 and iget full lock up but it will not pause 3 anymore help
> *



Weight doggy - Weight ....................................... Or else the positions if the uppers compared to the lowers are conflicting with each other ............


----------



## northwestG (Sep 22, 2003)

SO whats the proper drop and why? no one seams to know??


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

order a set of these from BMH install with stock trailing arms and away you go


----------



## northwestG (Sep 22, 2003)

i bet those are great but for the people that wanna make their own how long r those??
also what sizes of cylinders r those BMH mounts for?


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by northwestG_@Mar 12 2008, 01:51 AM~10149135
> *i bet those are great but for the people that wanna make their own how long r those??
> also what sizes of cylinders r those BMH mounts for?
> *



i make most of mine...lol 8.5 inches overall holes centered at 5 inches...


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MNHOPPER_@Mar 9 2008, 10:48 PM~10130682
> *?iput 5 inch drops in and dropthe lowers and pushed them back2 and iget full lock up but it will not pause 3 anymore help
> *



e need adjustable uppers the stock orms dont twisl that why there not moving not allowing it to lean..


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

3-5" hole to hole depending on what you want out of them


----------



## trunkgotknock (Aug 17, 2007)

i got 12 inch cylinders in the back 2 ton pre cut 8 batts 4 on each side 4 pumps my car wont do a standing 3 my cylinders dont look like there extended all da way will 5 inch drop mounts help at all :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## djslim (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trunkgotknock_@Mar 12 2008, 08:35 PM~10156250
> *i got 12 inch cylinders in the back  2 ton pre cut 8 batts 4 on each side 4 pumps my car wont do a standing 3 my cylinders dont look like there extended all da way  will 5 inch drop mounts help at all  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


on what kind of car???? :uh:


----------



## trunkgotknock (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djslim_@Mar 12 2008, 10:06 PM~10156588
> *on what kind of car???? :uh:
> *


 damn forgot 82 caddy coupe deville de elegance


----------



## turbospirites (Sep 5, 2005)

dang don't have any pics of the drop mounts. Black magic didn't sell the drop mount kit at the time I had trouble with mine breaking off some really old pics of the 18"cyl in the hearse before the drop mounts.





































I drove it to the west side lowrider picnic locked up! (around 20 miles)


----------



## trunkgotknock (Aug 17, 2007)

i got a problem with my car for starters its a 1982 caddy coupe deville 4 pumps 4 batts on each side 12 inch cylinders and 2 ton pre cuts in the back its a coil over it wont to a standing 3 wheel my cylinders dont look like there extended all the way will adding a 5 inch drop on my upper trailling arms help out in anyway this suxs any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## turbospirites (Sep 5, 2005)

did you do a chain bridge got any pics of the setup?


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

I got 14"cylinders with a 6" inch upper drop mounts with adj pro hopper trailing arm with 4" ext on top and lowers ext 2 1/2" Locks up 36" from the bottom of the bumper! but hell i can only three wheel when i turn corners :biggrin:


----------



## turbospirites (Sep 5, 2005)

probably could with a ton of weight in the back lol


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Mar 10 2008, 10:11 AM~10132895
> *i put 5" drop mounts in my regal and now my uppers bash onto the diff housing at full drop LOL - i want it to go lower too ha haaaa
> 
> Hey MNHopper, you in street sweepaz right  ? say hi to Kev for me ;O)
> *



Is the "U" binding on the pumpkin?


----------



## trunkgotknock (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Mar 13 2008, 07:47 PM~10163080
> *I got 14"cylinders with a 6" inch upper drop mounts with adj pro hopper trailing arm with  4" ext on top and lowers ext 2 1/2" Locks up 36" from the bottom of the bumper! but hell i can only three wheel when i turn corners :biggrin:
> 
> *


 that looks fucken bad ass did u doo anything to the drive shaft that looks intimidating n cocky


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

just got 8" slip yoke! :biggrin:


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

PUTING DROP MOUNTS ON THE LOWER TRAILING ARMS? HAS ANY ONE DONE THIS?WILL IT WORK?


----------



## lilred (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Mar 11 2008, 10:31 PM~10148380
> *order a set of these from BMH  install with stock trailing arms and away you go
> 
> 
> ...


anybody have this in a car


----------



## lilred (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Mar 13 2008, 07:47 PM~10163080
> *I got 14"cylinders with a 6" inch upper drop mounts with adj pro hopper trailing arm with  4" ext on top and lowers ext 2 1/2" Locks up 36" from the bottom of the bumper! but hell i can only three wheel when i turn corners :biggrin:
> 
> *


u have any closer pics


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

Nope just got this pic but my drop mounts are right ontop of my exhaust pipe :biggrin:


----------



## turbospirites (Sep 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Mar 13 2008, 09:19 PM~10163881
> *Is the "U" binding on the pumpkin?
> *


Its not binding, they just slap against the back of the pumpkin if i drive on full drop and hit a bump and the coils compress, they sit about 1/4" clear on full drop which isnt much really LOL


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

So anyone droped upper trailing arms 5inches on an 80s Cadillac, Caprice etc. and kept the muffler?


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

just relocate the exhaust.


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@May 8 2010, 10:36 AM~17426488
> *just relocate the exhaust.
> *


Thats what i did but I am still in the need of some room and i do no not wanna build a whole new one...


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

I did A caddy and G-body drop monts with 14's on the car.I don't know how to put pic's.I did my cars.go to car club Me Jente.U can see my cars.or call 5598033273 I can tell u what to do


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

bumpin this topic for some good reading :thumbsup:


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

i have 12" cylinders in my '83 deville
want to do rollin 3 wheel and drive on lock up but my angle is sick
If some 2,5" drop mount will help me? I need slip yoke with them?
I wanna use stock lenght trailing arms.


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

here is my angle


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

LOOKS LIKE YOU NEED TO EXTEND THOSE UPPERS AT LEAST 1.5" TO STRAIGHTEN IT OUT.. DOING DROP MOUNTS AND 3 WHEELING WILL BREAK YOUR UPPERS , HELL MAYBE EVEN THE MOUNT OFF THE REAR END ITS SELF..


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

My trailing arms are daaamn hard  
hmmm


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

a lot of good info in this topic. 80's lac with 5" drop and 2" extension on uppers and stock lowers. It seems as the pinion angle is too far down. What would be the simplest fix? Do I need to re-locate the lower mounts, or would just extending the arms help? Do I need a slip in my drive shaft with 16" strokes and the rearend setup like this?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

All you need to know about pinion angle can be read in this PDF file, there's a lot of great info but a lot of reading!

http://www.iedls.com/asp/admin/getFile.asp...0&TID=28&FN=PDF


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## caddyrider (May 9, 2009)

ttt


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Jan 27 2011, 05:39 AM~19711146
> *All you need to know about pinion angle can be read in this PDF file, there's a lot of great info but a lot of reading!
> 
> http://www.iedls.com/asp/admin/getFile.asp...0&TID=28&FN=PDF
> *


reading ?  

pics are better :biggrin:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

:fool2:


----------



## DirtyTrixsHydros (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by gizmoscustoms_@Mar 12 2011, 02:50 PM~20075456
> *:fool2:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Ttt


----------

